# Found rear oldschool headunits and more



## ymbre (Mar 30, 2009)

*Found rare oldschool headunits and more*

A few months back I met stranger man for me who does have a tons of very rare car and home audio stuff. I made a lot of pictures what does have in his garage. I Have been searched over internet and did`nt found near no information about this stuff. 
I`m sure some of you know what are those units are and are they worth buying today at all.

Thank for you time!

Pioneer
CDX-2
KEX-500
GEX-T5
GM-41A
Graphic Eqalizer




















Pioneer
DEX-77
KPX-777





























Pioneer
KEX-M800SDK
EQ-800











Pioneer 
GEX-M900RDS
GEX-T70RDS


----------



## ymbre (Mar 30, 2009)

Alpine
5950 controller and 
1341M tuner
2X 3210 Graphic equalizer






































Clarion 
999MX


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

What's he want for them? Is he selling them as a lot or separately? I'd love one of those Alpine 7-band eq's. Sorry I don't know much about any of that specific equipment, but I'd say if the price is right, it might be a good buy.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Do you mean RARE? I had to read that thing like 10 times to see what was going on.


----------



## ymbre (Mar 30, 2009)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Do you mean RARE? I had to read that thing like 10 times to see what was going on.


Yes yes I mean RARE, maybe they are, not rear my bad, sorry!

any more thoughts about this old crap?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

ymbre said:


> Yes yes I mean RARE, maybe they are, not rear my bad, sorry!
> 
> any more thoughts about this old crap?


Well its old.. thats for sure! If you are looking to sell you can put them in the Classified section on here. There are plenty of old school collectors out there that may want them.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice find of OS Alpine & Pioneer.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm digging the Poi's myself.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Found rare oldschool headunits and more*



ymbre said:


>


OH HAI........


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

1 room school house old...damn. Right at home next to that tina turner record.


----------



## The Transplanter (Feb 11, 2012)

Brings back some memories 

I still have my KEX900 which I bought new in 1988 :blush:


----------



## fabrice66 (Jun 8, 2012)

hello.
are you interested to sale this units , or it's your personal collection ?
i'm an enthusiast of such strument of 80 years, if you want to sell I would buy. thank you for your reply.
many greetings from france.


----------

